
Show HN: An Opinionated Erlang Autoformatter - dtip
https://github.com/old-reliable/steamroller
======
dtip
By coincidence there are a couple of other Erlang autoformatters under
development at the moment:

\- rebar3_fmt:
[https://github.com/AdRoll/rebar3_format](https://github.com/AdRoll/rebar3_format)
\- offers lots of config options, as opposed to steamroller which has very
few.

\- erlfmt: don't think this has been released yet. It's designed to (probably)
only change whitespace, as opposed to steamroller which makes minor code
improvements.

An exciting time for Erlang developer tools!

